# Treatment and chicken pox?



## Annabell (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

We are due to start our 2nd ICSI tx Wednesday this week - long protocol, all being well with the scan I will start d/r that day. However, I've just found out that a little girl that we babysat yesterday came out with chicken pox last night.

I'm OK as I had it very badly when I was a kid, but DH thinks he's never had it (although he's been exposed to it about 3 times before in the 12 years that I've known him, but has never come down with it, so maybe he is immune?) and DS (who is 2 and a half) has never had it either.

Apparently it can incubate for up to about 21 days, which if they are going to get means that DH and DS could come down  with it the week before we are due to have egg collection. We are having ICSI due to MF probs, does anyone know if chicken pox can make this worse, or if it could affect tx going ahead?

I will phone the clinic to double check tomorrow but am panicking in the meantime!

Any thoughts much appreciated.

thanks,

Annabell x


----------



## Annabell (Feb 11, 2007)

As it seems no on had any ideas about this, thought I'd post what the clinic have recommended in case it's useful to anyone else...

They have recommended that we delay tx for a month to give DH time to be ill (if he's going to be) - the thinking being that if he gets ill at the wrong time (e.g around e/c) he wouldn't be able to go into the hospital because of the risk he might infect other patients. On reflection this is probably sensible as if DS also gets it, I wouldn't be able to take him with me to appointments either,  and finding someone to look after a child with CP could be quite hard too! As CP has an incubation of up to about 21 days, it should hopefully be out of the way by the time my next 21 comes around.

The clinic don't think it will affect DH's swimmers for this tx, as of course the little chaps that will be used were made 3 months ago. 

All we have to do now is wait to see if they have got it and hope they're not too poorly!

Hope this is useful for someone x


----------

